# S14.5 conversion == electrical nightmare



## Locus27 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey guys, I've got a '96 240sx SE that I dropped an SR20Det notchtop into. I had the guys at HybriDynamics in Youngwood, PA hook it up and tune it, and they did a good job. However, since I got it back and started working on it I've dug up the following problems:


tach and spedo don't work, but S-AFC has a good tach reading
hooked up the headlights correctly, but turn signals don't light up
rear turn signals work as hazards, but not turn signals
the biggie: alternator doesn't charge (i've tried both the stock alternator and an aftermarket 150A one from MrAlternator.com)

That's all I've gotten to so far. Supposedly they hooked up the electric fans so they kick on with the stock temp sensor, but I haven't been able to verify that yet because I can't keep it running long enough to heat up fully.

I have copies of all the applicable service manuals, but I'm hoping someone out there has run into similar problems and knows how to fix 'em, or at least run 'em down.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out these guys:

Heavy Throttle


----------

